# land vehicles



## exmil (5 Aug 2007)

Hay all 
          Can anyone help me please. what I am looking for, is a handbook or shop manual for the Iltis, I have just bought an Iltis and would like a copy of this manual. If anyone has a copy that they could share via an email or if anyone can tell me how to get one it would be vary helpful.
                                                                                        Thankx emil


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Aug 2007)

Found one on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ILTIS-BOMBARDIER-MAINTENANCE-REPAIR-MANAUL-CD_W0QQitemZ150147337980QQcmdZViewItem

Complete iltis list as well;

http://search.ebay.ca/ILTIS_W0QQfromZR18QQfsopZ1QQsspagenameZADMEQ3aBQ3aTB2Q3aCAQ3a2


I will keep looking, to see of other sources.

dileas

tess


----------



## exmil (5 Aug 2007)

thank you for the info I did not think of ebay for the manual thanks again.
                                                                                                      exmil


----------

